

Makerbot announces new filaments that mimic limestone, metal, and wood - caio1982
http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/6/7500945/makerbot-announces-new-filaments-limestone-metal-and-wood-ces-2015

======
sp332
Magnetizable? Awesome!

